# Looking for basic DIY parts?



## md.apothecary (Dec 6, 2007)

I was browsing through the net trying to find prewired mogul sockets and such. I came across an awesome site, the cheapest I could find mogul sockets for! $5 EACH. This was excellent, some places wanted as much as $20. I needed 3 sockets to wire up a super cool system. Anyway They sell lots of air pumps, air stones, and all types of pumps people would use with hydroponics. Not to mention lights, bulbs, etc. 

I browsed through their site and found lots of things I can go back for! I recommend checking it out if you're a DIY person. It's originally an aquarium store... 

http://www.marinedepot.com/

I mean look at this...

http://www.marinedepot.com/ps_ViewItem~idProduct~MB4413.html

MH Bulb that puts off 175w at 10,000K?! What the heck is that about? LOL


----------



## Mutt (Dec 6, 2007)

md.apothecary said:
			
		

> MH Bulb that puts off 175w at 10,000K?! What the heck is that about? LOL


 
A lot of those coral saltwater tanks and stuff need those super high kelvin temps to keep em going. Never grew anything like that, but see these all the time on aquarium lighting threads when I google.


----------



## md.apothecary (Dec 6, 2007)

i was looking at their T5 selection, but decided to build a unique rig of my own. Their shipping was super fast, ordered and arrived in about 3 days. Good deal. 

BTW, i am not affiliated with them or work for them....


----------



## spLIFTED (Dec 8, 2007)

I actually have personal experience with them. I use to keep alot of exotic fish in multiple 100 gallon tanks. They ship very fast and their prices are great compared to other aquarium sites.

question tho. Would it be possible to grow using those type of bulbs?


----------



## md.apothecary (Dec 9, 2007)

I am not sure without seeing a spectral analysis of the color spectrum that high. I saw they had some reaching 15K color spectrum, That would be like waaaaay veg mode IF at all. I have no clue


----------

